# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Big update - Delayed after a ruff week

## rylangrayston

So my brother Nathan is an avid skate boarder, snowboarder, loves extreme sports etc and about 2 weeks ago he was skiching 
 (getting pulled by a car on a skate board) and dew to speeds wobles he fell and hit his head on the pavement. 
 Now Nathan thought he was fine but 2 days after the fall spinal fluid started 
running out his nose... so he went back to the doctor and after looking closer at his scull
 They said he has multiple fractures "two many to count" the nurse said.

As many of you know My brother Nathan is solely the one that makes all those professional update videos 
and altho its not unusual for him to break and arm and just keep working, head injury's
are much more scary so I had put the pressure on Nathan to NOT work for about a week.

That means that the big update we have been working on is taking longer than planed. 
Nathan seems to be fully recovered now, he is back to his, usual work scheduled and has put in about 60 hours in the last few days 
and hasn't had any unusual headaches. 

Quite a scare for me tho, Nathan and me have been pulling off projects together since we were kids, no clue what id do without him, 
so Im very glad he is OK.

----------


## mrsullers

Hey Rylan, Hope Nathan does everything he needs to get better. You're right, head injuries are scary. I'm glad to hear he seems well now.

Looking forward to the next update when it comes.

----------


## curious aardvark

Sounds like your brother was extremely lucky. 
Looking forward to the updates - I really want to see this project out in the real world :-)
But it's not worth your family's health, tell the idiot (come on being dragged by a car on a skateboard is not sensible) to take it easy for as long as necessary  - just saying. :-)

----------


## Feign

I think we've all learned a valuable lesson about any kind of 'sport' that involves being dragged by a car...
Well, okay, we all _already knew_ the valuable lesson...  But we've been reminded of it.

And we're all glad to hear that Nathan is still with us and at least within observational proximity to his full mental capacity.

----------


## oninoshiko

I haven't been on 3dprintboard for a while and just stopped by to see how things where going... and I see this.

It's good I get to say how glad I am he's okay. Much better then the other way this post could have gone!

----------

